
Building a Live WebCam Face Detector using Node.js and OpenCV - codeforgeek
https://codeforgeek.com/2017/07/building-live-webcam-face-detector-node-js-opencv/
======
spullara
You are really swimming against the current by using Node (or Java, or other
languages) and not Python or C++ to do things with OpenCV. There are so many
resources that you have to painfully translate to Javascript. Plus, almost
every other thing you would want to hook up to a pipeline containing face
detection (like face recognition, tensor flow object detection, etc) is easily
accessed from Python.

------
RandomBookmarks
FWIW, here is a similar project done in C#: [https://github.com/A9T9/OpenCV-
Face-andmore-Tracker](https://github.com/A9T9/OpenCV-Face-andmore-Tracker)

------
ec109685
If you are going to do it in JavaScript, just run it in the browser with
webasm. Otherwise, running CPU intensive code on the server isn't an ideal use
of node.js.

~~~
rijoja
Surely you could recomend it but to say that this is categorically true, is a
bit of a stretch.

